# best Large tank set up



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

i dont have the set up yet, but i am already trying to figure out what biotopes or themes or species, etc., will be the neatest for a 200 gallon tank. if anyone has a similar setup let me know what you have, and a picture or video if possible.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just needs live plants, no matter which way you go. Go with a good substrate and lights for plants. CO2 also. If you haven't bought the filter yet, I'd go with an Eheim.


----------



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

i was thinkin i would do some live plants, not alot though. as far as filters go im looking at 2 marineland magnum 350's, they say they are good up to 100 gallons, so 2 ought to do just fine.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For that sized tank I don't think those two filters will cut it - JMO. You would be much better off with a Fluval FX5 or Eheim 2080, and even then you may need more. 

I have a FX5 that I'm considering selling.


----------



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

an oddball tank would be cool. if not, you could try a cichlid only tank(there's many species, you can base it off one.)


----------



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

what is an oddball tank

:edit: never mind, i googled it, black ghost knife fish look pretty cool, maybe ill try something with one of them.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

can we have black ghost knife with chichlids (or any aggressive fishes).

b.t.w 200 gallons is large tank, presume you have planned to take care of a tonne+ weight .....i would love to have one, planning a 100+ myself.....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is that really what it is called? An oddball tank?


----------



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

sivakv said:


> can we have black ghost knife with chichlids (or any aggressive fishes).
> 
> b.t.w 200 gallons is large tank, presume you have planned to take care of a tonne+ weight .....i would love to have one, planning a 100+ myself.....


yeah, it will be in my finished basement on concrete floor, so wieght will be no issue.
and as far as having them with chichlids, you would have to ask someone who actually knows.(and if someone here does know, i wouldn't mind knowing either...)


----------



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Is that really what it is called? An oddball tank?


for all i know it is. i got a bunch of results on google searching for it. It appears to be a tank with fish that don't seem to "fit in" to any specific biotope.


----------



## Mikey11 (Oct 12, 2010)

if you can afford it....lol....stock it with lots of plants and discus.....you might even get them breeding with that size tank....i have before....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think a Riparium with some amazon species would be really neat.No one says you have to fill the whole tank,lol.Seriously i have been researching making one of these myself.I love the whole aspect of it,and it adds a new level to keeping aquatic species.Now you can see native plants from the riverside as well as the fish.


----------



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> I think a Riparium with some amazon species would be really neat.No one says you have to fill the whole tank,lol.Seriously i have been researching making one of these myself.I love the whole aspect of it,and it adds a new level to keeping aquatic species.Now you can see native plants from the riverside as well as the fish.


that is a very cool concept, but i think i would want a taller tank(mine is 24" tall)


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

how about something like this:

Amano’s personal tank | Blue Aquarium


----------



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> how about something like this:
> 
> Amano’s personal tank | Blue Aquarium


i already have two of those, doesn't everyone?


----------

